# Some rally shots from 2008



## gsgary (Dec 15, 2008)

From various rallies 

1






2





3





4





5





6


----------



## keybq (Dec 15, 2008)

Awesome. Very nice series i really like number 6


----------



## gsgary (Dec 15, 2008)

keybq said:


> Awesome. Very nice series i really like number 6


 

Cheers, that shot is with my old 10D and cheap 19-35 Cosina and 580ex flash on second curtain at about 1/40


----------



## mikemicki (Dec 15, 2008)

Very cool. #3 is my favorite one.


----------



## bhop (Dec 15, 2008)

Nice.  I'm also partial to #3, but they're all great shots.  That upside down car.. a split second before the pain.. pretty cool


----------



## EW1066 (Dec 16, 2008)

I like the upside down car as well....because the photographer in the background is missing the shot!!!!

That would be my luck....nice to know I'm not the only one

Vince


----------



## EW1066 (Dec 16, 2008)

On closer inspection of the picture I cant tell if he is a photographer or a sound guy...:scratch:

Vince


----------



## gsgary (Dec 16, 2008)

mikemicki said:


> Very cool. #3 is my favorite one.


 
Thank's 
Thats with the same combo


----------



## gsgary (Dec 16, 2008)

bhop said:


> Nice. I'm also partial to #3, but they're all great shots. That upside down car.. a split second before the pain.. pretty cool


 

Thank's, that is one of the very few times i will use 8.5fps 
The very first shot i new it was going over i have a sequence of 11 shots


----------



## gsgary (Dec 16, 2008)

EW1066 said:


> On closer inspection of the picture I cant tell if he is a photographer or a sound guy...:scratch:
> 
> Vince


 

It was a photographer, didn't see anyone with sound equipment only camcorders and camera, i think i was the only one to get the shots


----------



## polymoog (Dec 16, 2008)

Nice pics, esp that last one. I really must learn to use my flash more ... (I hate using it ....)


----------



## gsgary (Dec 16, 2008)

polymoog said:


> Nice pics, esp that last one. I really must learn to use my flash more ... (I hate using it ....)


 

Cheers #1,3,and 6 are with flash on 2nd curtain


----------



## 250Gimp (Dec 18, 2008)

EXcellent shots!!

Great timing on #4, but #3 is my favorite!!


----------



## Teknik (Dec 28, 2008)

sicc shots i love rally my favorite is number 4


----------



## houghcon (Dec 30, 2008)

Good timing on #4. I would hate to be that guy during that


----------



## TwoRails (Dec 30, 2008)

Some good shots!  Post as many as you like


----------



## dwol (Dec 31, 2008)

Great shots gsgary! I love the third one, the car really stands out and really cool blur too


----------



## Wozza (Dec 31, 2008)

Awesome shots, go the escorts!


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Dec 31, 2008)

no.3 is perfect!!


----------



## Oz10 (Dec 31, 2008)

Those are awesome pictures! I love rally. That shot if the car flipping over is awesome. Sometimes you just have to be in the right place a the right time!


----------



## xtort- (Jan 1, 2009)

Very nice work.  If you had a little better angle where there were no people in the background, those would be some seriously amazing shots.  They are still really good though.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 2, 2009)

Thank's for everyones comments :thumbup:


----------



## gsgary (Jan 2, 2009)

xtort- said:


> Very nice work. If you had a little better angle where there were no people in the background, those would be some seriously amazing shots. They are still really good though.


 

There's not much chance of no people in the background all the best corners there are lots of spectators, found a few 

nice Lancia Stratos
















1/20


----------

